# Lüfter an Steckdose anschließen !



## The_Trasher (21. Juni 2012)

*Lüfter an Steckdose anschließen !*

Hallo,

ich weiß, dass es das Thema nun schon öfter gegeben hat, allerdings sind viele Artikel die dort empfohlen wurde nicht mehr lieferbar, deswegen hier neu von mir:

Ich möchte mein Verstärkergehäuse ( Mit 2x PA-Verstärker und 1x Mixer ) mit Lüftern ausstatten. Gute Kühlung erhöht wie auch im PC-Bereich die Lebensdauer. Jedoch muss ich die Lüfter an die Steckdose anschließen können.
Deshalb brauch ich ein Netzteil von 230V auf 12V und die entsprechenden Kabel dazu. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch gleich ein paar Lüfter empfehlen. Es sollten rund 4 Stück werden, kleine Anforderungen:

- Möglichst große Fläche
- Ne Menge Airflow
- Sehr billig 
- Lautstärker absolut egal, die werden sowieso von der Musik übertönt

Dachte an die hier: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Ueber-140mm-Luefter/Akasa-Blue-LED-Crystal-Clear-220mm::7392.html

Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe !


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Steckdose anschließen !*

Du könntest einfach sowas nehmen. Gibts auch mit regelbarem Ausgang: kilck
Dann musst du halt ein bisschen löten, hatte ich auch mal so gemacht.

EDIT: Lüfter vllt. noch den Scythe. So billig wie möglich wäre der Xilence hier, aber ob der lange lebt?


----------



## The_Trasher (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Steckdose anschließen !*

Mhm, rumlöten möchte ich nur wenns unbedingt sein muss.  Ich dachte hald an so ein Netzteil: Caseking.de » » innovatek externes Netzteil 20 Watt/12 Volt

Gibts aber nicht mehr, hast du vielleicht ne Alternative ?


----------



## Special_Flo (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Steckdose anschließen !*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Netzadapter 230V auf 4Pin Molex inkl. Euro und UK Stecker Phobya Externes Netzteil 230V auf 4Pin Molex 24 Watt inkl. Euro/UK Stecker 84006


Sowas?


----------



## The_Trasher (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Steckdose anschließen !*

Ja genau. Schafft dieses Netzteil meine Lüfter zu betreiben ? Oder brauche ich ein zweites ?


----------



## Special_Flo (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Steckdose anschließen !*



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Ja genau. Schafft dieses Netzteil meine Lüfter zu betreiben ? Oder brauche ich ein zweites ?



wenn du nicht gerade 10 stk nimmst ja xD bei ca. 5 stk sind es für jeden Lüfter 24 / 5 = 4,8 Watt .

mfg Flo


----------



## Heretic (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Steckdose anschließen !*

Das Teil gibt 10-24 Watt aus. Ich glaub kaum das 1 Lüfter so viel zieht. Ich mein son Lüfter zieht ca 4-5 Watt.

Problematisch wird wohl eher bei den Anschlüßen nach dem Bild zu Urteilen hat es ja nur einen 4Pin Molex anschluß.


----------



## The_Trasher (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Steckdose anschließen !*

Gibt es sowas auch von Caseking ? ( Zumindest vom Caseking-Shop da dort die Lüfter hekommen werden und ich ungern wegen einer Sache von verschiedenen Shops bestelle ... ) 
Bzw. einem anderem Shop bei dem es solche Netzteil ( Hab jetzt auf die schnelle keinen gefunden ) gibt und diese oder vergleichbare Lüfter in der Preiskategorie ?

@Heretic: Dann könnte man aber mit so etwas arbeiten oder ? http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p4589_Adapter-4Pin--12V--auf-4x-3Pin-Molex--12V-.html


----------



## Keygen (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Steckdose anschließen !*

ultrakaze wäre meine wahl, ein kleines netzteil das noch vom schrotten lappi ist oder von einer externen festplatte, sollte mit bissle lötaction reichen.

wenn der ultrakaze nicht lautgenug und nicht starkgenug wäre (was ich extrem bezweifle) könntest du einen kompressor reinsetzen


----------



## Toffelwurst (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Steckdose anschließen !*

Genau das ist das was du bräuchtest, wenn du nicht selbst kabel löten oder crimpen willst. Hast du die Lüfter schon bei Caseking bestellt?
Wenn nein, dann bestell doch alles zusammen bei Aquatuning die haben auch ein rießiges Sortiment an Lüftern in allen erdenklichen Größen.

Wenn du mehr als 4 Lüfter betreiben willst nimm Folgendes:
2x Adapter
1x Y-4Pin Molex
1x 90 Watt Netzeil


----------



## Heretic (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Steckdose anschließen !*



The_Trasher schrieb:


> @Heretic: Dann könnte man aber mit so etwas arbeiten oder ? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Adapter 4Pin (12V) auf 4x 3Pin Molex (12V) Adapter 4Pin (12V) auf 4x 3Pin Molex (12V) 81013


 
Das sollte klappen , ist ja ne ganz normaler Adapter.

@Bestellen:

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ich kenne nicht alle Shops auswendig 

Leider schwanken preise und Angebot sehr. Abstriche machen musste wohl.

@Lüfter. Also du suchst Billige Lüfter. Ok.

Aber was suchst du den etwas genauer.

Wirklich richtig große Modelle 200mm+ oder einfach nur Reguläre große Modelle Bereich 140mm

Das Spizielle Prob ist nähmlich das die Lüfter über 140mm Rar werden...

Brauchst du den Airflow oder Belüftungsfläche.

Bei Letzteres Würde ich dann ruhig die 220mm vom Akasa nehmen.

Bei reinem Airflow vilt Highspeed Teile ala Papst oder so die sind zwar nur 120mm groß hauen aber rein wi industrie lüfter XD


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Steckdose anschließen !*

Brauchbare PA-Verstärker (also die, die sich so nennen dürfen) haben da auf Dauerlast ausgelegt generell ein überdimensioniertes Kühlkonzept. Da hat sich der Hersteller sogar was bei gedacht - ziehst du an der falschen Stelle Luft raus, kann das Konzept sogar hinfällig sein (wie zB bei einer Fohhn D2.1500 - die hat im Inneren eine gezielte Luftführung). Rackdeckel auf der Rückseite kommt beim Betrieb eh ab, also wozu Lüfter ?
Um was für Stüfchen handelt es sich überhaupt ?


----------



## The_Trasher (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Steckdose anschließen !*

Das Problem ist, dass die Endstufe derzeit nur auf der Bar steht und es durchaus passieren könnte, dass ein Partygast was drüberschüttet. Deswegen sollte die möglichst in ein Eigenbaugehäuse unter die Bar. Da soll dann auch noch ein kleines Mischpult dazu. Jedenfalls befürchte ich, dass durch die zwei Endstufen und den Mixer dort drinnen ein kleiner Hitzestau entstehen wird. Darum die Lüfter wie beim PC-Luftkühlungskonzept. 

@ Heretic: Ich denke das ich beides brauche, sowohl Kühlungsfläche als auch Airflow. Ich denke aber, dass Kühlungsfläche etwas wichtiger ist, man muss die Teile ja nicht wie von Papst mit 4000 rpm bei einem 120mm betreiben ( PCGH in Gefahr ) 

Endstufe: 2 xhttp://www.thomann.de/de/tamp_ta600_endstufe.htm
Mixer: Behringer Xenyx 1024 USB


----------



## MFZ (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Steckdose anschließen !*

Warum denn 12V Lüfter und ein Netzteil? Warum nicht gleich 230V Lüfter?


----------



## Keygen (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Steckdose anschließen !*

warum unter der bar? knall das ding iwo oben hin


----------

